# MS Hunter & Five targets



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello

This is done 20/05/2018, so it's already old video.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice shooting mate! I loved this frame before I converted to ott


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Sure was disappointing to watch you miss that last target and have to take a second shot at it. I understand when I miss but just don't get it when you miss. Your videos are an inspiration to me.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You know Im a huge fan of your videos


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

skropi said:


> Nice shooting mate! I loved this frame before I converted to ott


Thanks skropi :thumbsup:

Nothing wrong with OTT style. I have times when I shoot better OTT than TTF.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> Sure was disappointing to watch you miss that last target and have to take a second shot at it. I understand when I miss but just don't get it when you miss. Your videos are an inspiration to me.


Thank You very much, Jolly Roger :thumbsup:

It's good thing to not hit with every shot: good reason to practice more.

Somedays hitting target is very difficult and somedays not.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> You know Im a huge fan of your videos


Yes I know


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good shooting.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Kalevala... you are a true legend. No joke we need a special bunches of t-shirts. If you did not miss every blue moon or so... I would swear you were a machine.

Thank you for kindly sharing the inspiration.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Kalevala said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Sure was disappointing to watch you miss that last target and have to take a second shot at it. I understand when I miss but just don't get it when you miss. Your videos are an inspiration to me.
> ...


You are right on target. Missing the mark is a reason to shoot more. I have to just quit being lazy and making poor excuses for not shooting more.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Always a pleasure ????


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Boyyy youre a shredder! Excellent shooting man!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

hoggy said:


> good shooting.


Thanks hoggy :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

MakoPat said:


> Kalevala... you are a true legend. No joke we need a special bunches of t-shirts. If you did not miss every blue moon or so... I would swear you were a machine.
> 
> Thank you for kindly sharing the inspiration.


Hold Your horses man 

Far from legend, average shooter with lot of luck and :banghead:

Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


I should also shoot more with just one frame and bandset and not every day use different setup. Using different frames and bands is just so

much fun.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Mr Brooks said:


> Always a pleasure


Thanks Mr Brooks :thumbsup:

So more will come...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> Boyyy youre a shredder! Excellent shooting man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Thank You very much BushpotChef :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are one amazing slingshot shooter, and your personality is just as amazing. You and several others make this Forum great


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shooting as always bro!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> You are one amazing slingshot shooter, and your personality is just as amazing. You and several others make this Forum great


Thanks man, now I'm speechless


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome shooting as always bro!


Thanks Covert5 :thumbsup:


----------

